# 4 semi long haired kittens needing new homes



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

These babies were fostered by me, sadly the homes that were going to take theses babies have all got other kittens instead
They have all had their first Vacs, been neutered and Mirco chpped. They are Bomb Proof and used to children. Would prefer these went to their new homes in pairs as they are pretty bonded.

















































































































































Anyone interested in adopting these please contact Patsy at

Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814 
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

please say you heard about them from the Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh No!!! kelly joy you have broken my heart again! I looked at these 4 last week when you posted another link to the rescue. I enquired then about the black and white girl and was told she had been taken....so I thought my luck had changed when I saw this post today.
No such luck. It is just the ginger boy and one of the black girls still available.:cursing:


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

oh my god I would take them like a shot but I have a 17 year old cat and she really doesn't like other cats. . .I think it would cause her far too much stress if I brought two kittens home    they're absolutely beautiful!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

yeap I am happy to say that the little black n white girlie may have a home, fingers crossed the home check goes well for her. Patsy does have 3 other black n white kittens little snowshoe crosses . They were ones we helped to save as well


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I adore the ginger/white one - so mega cute!


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

ChinaBlue said:


> I adore the ginger/white one - so mega cute!


so do I.


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

Cazza1974 said:


> so do I.


and he's a little booooy god i wish I could have him so so so unbelievably much


----------

